# Общедоступные форумы > Общение >  Персоналии.

## Tatjana

Уважаемые читатели форума, у меня есть предложение, давайте чуть ближе познакомимся! особенно с теми у кого нет своих веб-страниц и прочитать о них негде.
Начинаем с меня.  Подробнее можно на нашем сайте www.canis.ee, а коротко:
Татьяна Чернякова. Дрессирую собак с 5-ти лет. Это правда. Заводчик немецких овчарок с 1985 г. питомник Unerschrocken, дресссировщик, спортсмен, инструктор, судья по ИПО с 1992 года.

----------


## Tatjana

пожалуйста обновите о себе рассказы. и фотки можно поставить новые. и наверное информация за эти годы добавилась.;)

----------


## Nubira

Миргородская Юлия. 
У меня две шоу суки, и кобель рабочего разведения. Питомник немецкой овчарки, зарегистрирован в ФЦИ.
Собак держу с детства, также лет с 18 лет занимаюсь дрессировкой. Вела дресс.площадку. Сейчас дрессировка - хобби. Раньше это было ОКД-ЗКС, последние три года - VPG. 
Люблю собак "с мозгами", как рабочих так и шоу  :Ab:  
Люблю спорт, но не люблю политику в спорте и разведении  :Ag: 

Совместно с Ольгой Вартанян мы выпускаем журнал "Мир Дрессировки" :)

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Олег Рымарев. Фото,если где-то нарою,повешу позже.
Живу во Львове. ИПО начал интересоваться примерно с 1994 г.
Имею старенькую ротвейлершу-9 лет и пятилетнего оболтуса малинуа.

----------


## Tatjana

> Олег Рымарев. Фото,если где-то нарою,повешу позже.
> Живу во Львове. ИПО начал интересоваться примерно с 1994 г.
> Имею старенькую ротвейлершу-9 лет и пятилетнего оболтуса малинуа.


Я хочу добавить, что Олег Рымарев на данный момент является главной движущей силой Украины в органицации очень толковых семинаров со звездами мирового спорта. :Ax:

----------


## rsv2000

Здравствуйте все!
меня зовут Игорь Романов я из Новосибирска!
увлечение SchH началось с 2006 года, у меня 3 собаки - вео, малинуа и немецкая овчарка. с 2008 года являюсь членом союза RSV2000.
Igor&Asja_2.JPG

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Ой,Игорь,а что за малинуа у тебя? Откуда?Какой возраст?

----------


## Tatjana

> Ой,Игорь,а что за малинуа у тебя? Откуда?Какой возраст?


Ребята, давайте про мали все сюда http://www.canis.ee/forum/showthread...osted=1#post72
Мне, кстати, тоже интересно, что за мали у Игоря? Давай Игорь рассказывай! :Ab:

----------


## Lynx

Во, я свою фотку нашла :)
Настевич Дарья

----------


## Irka

а это я и моя собака  :Aa:  Меня правда не очень видно  :Ad:

----------


## rsv2000

Таня пишет:



> Мне, кстати, тоже интересно, что за мали у Игоря? Давай Игорь рассказывай!


Малиную моему Зевсу 3 года, если по кровям то 70% рабочих на 30%, работает в УВД Кемеровской области, в 2006 году приобрел у знакомых, поставил ему след, послушку и защитку и отдал в аренду в УВД где он сейчас и находится. Служит "Демон" в ППС, имеет с пяток раскрытых преступлений. Вот фото
Зевс_2.jpg, Зевс_5.jpg

----------


## doman

Андрей Домбровский. С собаками- сколько себя помню. Сейчас имею две собаки: немецкие овчарки - сука рабочего разведения питомник МВД, и сучечка ( 4 м-ца)- от Юли Миргородской :Ag: (вернее от ее Нубиры и Айка). Хобби: имею племенной питомник редких пород кур и цех по производству носков :Af: 
для форума.jpg

----------


## Asterix

Изабелла Оксенгендлер- можно просто по имени  :Ad: 
с немцами по жизни более 20 лет - было многоборье, ОКД,ЗКС, агитбригады, потом работала в Израиле инструктором. 
Последние 10 лет живу и тренируюсь в Монтреале,  имею  "шоу" немца  2,5 года, с которым успешно выступаю. Этой весной ждем пополнения :Aj: .

----------


## ИРИНА Е.

Ирина Егорочкина. Первая собака в доме появилась в 1988 г. С 1998 года работаю в кинологической службе ГУВД г. Москвы. Сейчас у меня три собаки Черри ( 8 лет)   Бард (5 лет)  и Мыша ( Аська Зоттерхоф, 1.5 года)   Черька работает по поиску ВВ/ВУ, Бард подготовлен по общерозыскному профилю, с Мышей пытаемся заниматься ИПО.

----------


## Немка

> а это я и моя собака  Меня правда не очень видно


Собака- это лицо хозяина! :Aa:

----------


## jarvenmaa

Андрей Могунов. Петрозаводск. С собаками с детства. В 1988 году впервые пришел со своей собакой на площадку - понравилось. С 1992 года занимаюсь разведением под именем "Jarven maa". Сейчас у меня три собаки - Заказ от Серых Псов (Зайченок), Мания от Серых Псов (Мышка) и Ярвен маа Йоши (Ёжик). Со всеми занимаемся IPO.

----------


## aria

Здравствуйте все! Меня зовут Ирина Ляшенко, я начинающий спортсмен, поэтому достижений у меня пока никаких... Но я очень хочу и буду заниматься серьёзно! И я очень благодарна этому форуму за его тёплый приём и профессионализм!

По роду деятельности - преподаватель в университете, а хобби: новые технологии, как в профессиональном плане, так и в обучении и дрессировке собак.

----------


## Немка

Корешкова Каролина. Люблю работяжек, ИПО и дрессировку в целом!

----------


## Sergey

Сергей Салтыков, Москва. Инструктор, фигурант, судья по рабочим качествам. Почти 20 лет с ротвейлером по жизни.

----------


## Алена

Раз уж из невидимого постоянного читателя этого форума "засветилась" с вопросами, представлюсь. Алена Сакада, Рига. Глубоко интересующаяся ИПО. Впервые узнала, что с собакой можно не только сдавать экзамены для дальнейшего допуска к разведению, но и интересно и творчески заниматься, в 2004 году на семинаре Юкка Ранты. С тех пор стала углубленно интересоваться всем, что связано с этим нормативом-сперва набиралась теоретического опыта, затем в 2006 году для этих целей приобрела собачку. Теперь набираюсь практического опыта. Чем все это закончится -покажет время  :Ab:

----------


## Irka

*Алена*
какие люди!!  :0228:  :0221:  Привет!!!  :0199:

----------


## Jekaterina Aljohhina

Екатерина Алёхина

С рабочими овчарками с 2001 года. 
Дрессировочные интересы: шуцхунд и ПСС. В данный момент у меня 5 собак: 3 кобеля, 1 сука и еще 1 сука на дрессировке.
Мне приносит огромное удовольствие процесс обучения собаки. Люблю работать над мелочами в элементах, доводить их до идеального исполнения. Наверное поэтому нас редко видно на соревнованиях, а пока все больше на семинарах.  :Ab: 
С 2005 года зарегистрирован питомник рабочих немцев "Allsaare". 
На сайте питомника все о моих собаках и нашей жизни: www.allsaare.pri.ee

----------


## Jevgeni

И снова о себе. Зовут меня Евгений Каверин. У меня три немецких овчарки, с которыми я не занимаюсь. А ещё у меня три кошки, которых я пытаюсь дрессировать, но не очень получается. Вообщем  мы все дружно получаем удовольствие от жизни.Картинку не выставляю, потому что не фотографируюсь.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

Ой, тут все уже нарисовались :Ah: 
Тогда и я представлюся...
Зовут Дмитрий по фамилии Паук (правда, не смейтесь...) Живу в городе Пенза, Россия.
Начал заниматься ИПО в 1995г. Т.е. скоро будет как 14 лет. Это исключительно хобби. Я благодаря этому отдыхаю и все такое. Если была бы возможность, то с удовольствием занимался бы этим профессионально. Ну в смысле не ИПО, а вообще с собаками. Очень их все люблю.
Участник и призер 4-х чемпионатов России по ИПО-3. Сейчас такая же ситауция как у Кати  - никак не получится подготовиться так, чтобы быть уверенным на 100% в удачном выступлении. Перфекционист в дрессировке (в остальном - раздолбай). Очень нравится оттачивать какой-то элемент до умопомрачения и пытаться довести его до максимума возможного для собаки.
Фоток моих мало, а какие есть, мне не нравятся, вот только если эта - с Нижнего Новгорода:

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

Зовут меня Татьяна Груздева. Я из Нижнего Новгорода. Собака у меня одна - ризен российского шоу-разведения. Брала просто как собаку в семью, ну и хотела участвовать в выставках. До 2 - 2,5 лет собака успешно выставлялась. Однако этот процесс надоел мне быстрее. За это время, в основном благодаря сначала виртуальному, а потом и реальному знакомству с четой Супониных (Пенза) увлеклась ИПО всерьез и надолго. Правда, моя Софи от природы имеет недостаточный добычный инстинкт и недостаточную стойкость для защитной работы. Но мы не унываем - на сегодняшний момент наши интересы - послушание и след. 
Фото у меня что-то мало. Это мы с моей неразлучной подругой (владелицей двух как раз хороших ризенов, с которыми она тоже очень увлеченно занимается ИПО :Ad: ). Подругу зовут Наталья Ильичева. Нас с ней неплохо знают спортсмены из Пензы и те, кто был у нас в прошлом году на ЦАЦИТе в Нижнем - мы были его организаторами. Я - та, которая выше ростом :Ab:

----------


## Светлана и Нора

Я Светлана, нерадивая хозяика-собаки полукровки.О этом методе дрессировки пока ничего не знаю. Пока поняла, что он безконфликтный и основан на игре? Надеюсь найти подход к собаке, так как мячики она очень любит.
Норе 9 мес.

----------


## чернощеков александр

Здравствуйте, друзья.Меня зовут Александр Чернощеков.Я из Питера,интересуюсь дрессировкой,кстати, если у кого есть ненужная книга Карен Прайор "Не рычите на собаку"-не выбрасывайте,буду вам очень благодарен! Я по профессии скульптор- леплю животных, т.к. видимо люблю.У меня немец-Голлтвизенхоф Бандит. Некторых из вас уже знаю лично.Спасибо за советы. С уважением, Александр.

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

Артем Литаврин, город Бердск Новосибирской области. Имею честь являться членом Сибирского дрессировочного кинологического центра. Руководитель - Регина Курмашова. В клубе я дрессирую двух из четырех своих собак и тружусь одним из фигурантов, которых в клубе постоянных три, периодически - еще три. Собаки мои - два шоу немца, полуторагодовалый кобель Зевс, взрослая восьмилетняя длинношерстая сука Машка, азиат Малыш и малявка рабочего разведения Илса. По роду деятельности я журналист.





(вторую фотку потырил с вартхофа, это фото Регины.)

----------


## kondakoff

Давайте знакомиться.

Здравствуйте!
Меня зовут Александр Кондаков, с пёсами так или иначе всю жизнь.
Сейчас воспитываю двух Южноафриканских Бурбулей.
Пермь, Урал, Россия.
Участвовал на семинаре Татьяны.


Профессионально  фотографирую.
Бизнес связан с недвижимостью и консалтингом.

----------


## jarvenmaa

Александр, спасибо за интересный рассказ о семинаре! :Ay:

----------


## тайшет

Здравствуйте!Меня зовут Чебыкин Сергей,я из Казахстана г.Усть-Каменогорск.Занимаюсь дрессировкой собак,инструктор,фигурант СКК,имею 3 собак:НО Тайшет,НО Сильвия,рус,спаниель Джерри.С овчарками тренируюсь,участвую в местных соревнованиях,до недавнего времени работал в охранных структурах.Интересуюсь всем что связано с дрессировкой,спортивной и прикладной

----------


## Vesle_Anne

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Анна, я из Москвы. На данный момент студентка, по совместительству дрессирую свою собаку  :Ag: 
У меня белая овчарка. 

А это мы играем  :Ag:  Прошу не судить строго, сама вижу что все криво делаю!
MVI_6466.AVI

----------


## Arnold

Привет всем участникам форума!
Пардон фото пока не нашел.
Меня зовут Арнольд (русское имя Сергей).
Студент медицинского факультета Тартуского Университета.
Я инструктор-фигурант. С собаками сколько себя помню, а инструктором начал работать с 14 лет, сейчас мне 23. Начинал обычным помошником (так называемым пушечным мясом) на многих московских площадках. Работал помощником у других опытных тренеров, что-по почерпывал, что-то отвергал... Штудировал книги, кассеты, статьи, ездил на семинары. Лет с 16 когда мои профессиональные навыки и взгляды более-менее устоялись я начал вести свои группы.  Тогда же пришел к классической немецкой системе. До сих пор стараюсь по-возможности профессионально расти, но все меньше времени и возможностей, т.к. большинство стоящих семинаров проходят за границей.
Из опыта: керунговая предподготовка, естественно классические нормативы, подготовка собак для личной безопасноти.
Есть даже скромные теоретические наработки.
Фигурантсокой лицензии не получал, не было времени, да она собственно не нужна была люди про нее не спрашивают. Конечно жалко, что не было большого опыта поработать на серьезных чемпионатах, но что делать.
Относительно недавно-года 2 назад увлекся PSA. 
Любимые породы: Малинуа и Немцы, естественно рабочих линий, ибо считаю, что порода-это не только соотношение статей это еще (и в первую очередь!) присущией ей рабочие качества.
В данный момент собаки нет, так сказать сапожник....

----------


## Берн

Ольга Королева. Питер. Сначала был ротвейлер, настоящий...потом бернец, тоже настоящий...такой настоящий, что для того, чтобы привести его "в разум" пришлось сдать с ним ИПО1...Процесс увлек и теперь, в дополнение к бернцу, у меня еще и  сука НО, словацкого "производства". Сейчас ей год и три...идет процесс приделывания тормозов к собаке...тормоза приделываются медленно и держаться плохо....

----------


## Monika

Monika Laneman - Занимаюсь собаками c 8-и лет, владелец питомника белых овчарок Born to Win White www.whiteshepherd.ee 

BTWW General 


Herakles 


Almighty


BTWW Imperator

----------


## Tatjana

> Сначала был ротвейлер, настоящий...потом бернец, тоже настоящий...такой настоящий, что для того, чтобы привести его "в разум" пришлось сдать с ним ИПО1...Процесс увлек и теперь, в дополнение к бернцу, у меня еще и сука НО, словацкого "производства".


Берн и ИПО - это что-то!!! Сколько все-таки талантов в России!!! :Ad:  :Ab:

----------


## Берн

*Tatjana* да не такой это и эксклюзив... я видела ролики из Венгрии...тоже с бернцем на ИПО...Защиту многие вполне могут работать. Послушание - само собой...со следом я намучалась изрядно... это да...
Внешность обманчива...вполне себе серьезные звери...особенно кобели...

----------


## alex67

Привет ВСЕМ!!!))) Александр Гуменюк)))КИЕВ.Инструктор,фигурант.Собаками увлекся ещё лет 25 назад))Со своим первым псом служил в Погран.войсках при Союзе.С того времени "болею" собаками)))ИПО занимаюсь более 10 лет)))точно непомню.На чемпионатах Украины выступал с тремя собаками в разные года)болшее чего добились сразу 2 и 3 место на кубке Украины(выступал сразу с двумя собаками ГАЙ ГРАЛЬВАС и АСТОР от ШАМРАЙ)Сейчас у меня два немца 1 год и 7 лет)Малыша готовлю к ИПО.Веду площадку.Готовлю молодых собак и ребят к соревнованиям.

----------


## Валерия & Родин

Разрешите представиться- Шибарская Валерия. У меня длинношерстный шоу-немец Родин (Один Гележинис Вилкас Х Омсори Дорис), ему 7, 5 лет. Активно выступаем по ОКД+ЗКС, выполнили норматив Мастера спорта России. Неделю назад заняли 3 место на Чемпионате России по ЗКС и 3 место в ОКД+ЗКС.  :0194:

----------


## Крыска

Валерия а заведите темку про Чемпионат России по ОКД-ЗКС.Интересно,а никто нигде не пишет.

----------


## Татьяна Груздева

Лера, поздравляю! Здорово! Вот тоже искала - смотрела, хотела узнать, как же у вас с Родином дела на Чемпионате России. Не нашла... Хорошо, что здесь увидела! Еще раз - поздравляю! Дальнейших успехов! Родин - такая собака, что и в 7.5 лет по обучаемости много кому фору дать может!

----------


## Tatjana

Лера, поздравляю!!! Молодчинка!  :Ax:  :Ax:  :Ax: 
Ты бы написала про Чемпионат? Расскажи как там и что. Очень ведь интересно.

----------


## krisusa

Здравствуйте! 
Гусманова Ксения.
Московская обоасть, г.Лобня.
У меня 2 собаки, немецкая овчарка и стаф.Подумываю о третьей...
Занимаюсь Русским(Большим) рингом и иногда выступаю...
а это мы: я и Крысня.

----------


## jerry

> Здравствуйте! 
> У меня 2 собаки, немецкая овчарка и стаф.


 :Ab:  Здравствуйте!
а фото стафика будут? а то я думала, что я тут только одна стафохозяйка среди преимущественно немцев и малинок  :Ah:

----------


## krisusa

вот она.. фоток в работе к сожалению нету..

----------


## Tatjana

> Здравствуйте!
> Гусманова Ксения.


Ксения, ждём рассказа о щенках!

Всем новым формучанам, добро пожаловать на наш форум! Приятно познакомиться! :Ax:

----------


## шрэчка

Здравствуйте!Я Рожкова Галина,из Москвы,собаками занимаюсь давно,с 11 лет.Работаю кинологом на п-ке сл.собак АМО ЗИЛ,инструктор СДП*Кантемировская*,эксперт по раб.качествам...Собаки по жизни эрдели и овчарки.Сейчас у меня живут эрдель Флип 7и лет и 3х летний немец Шрэк.Немец у меня первый,раньше были ВЕО...Занимаюсь ОКД+ЗКС,выступаю на соревнованиях с переменным успехом...Также пытаюсь снять эрделей с диванов и продвигаю монопородные эрделиные соревнования.Они у нас проходят весной и осенью уже 3 года...
Вот немного фоток

----------


## Tatjana

*шрэчка*, добро пожаловать! :Ab:  Как приятно-то посмотреть на Вашего эрделя!

----------


## шрэчка

Спасибо! :Ab:

----------


## stec

Ну и я тоже отмечусь, пожалуй. Аменицкий Дмитрий. Живу в Екатеринбурге. Работаюс собаками уже лет 15. В основном ногами :-)


И моя собака Siegfried von Erikson

----------


## Tatjana

Дима, привееееееееееет! Очень рада тебя здесь видеть!!! Какая хорошая фотка с ротвейлером? Надеюсь он хватку сделал?)))
Как успехи с Зигфридом? И вообще мне очень интересно, как у вас там с тренингом? Что нового? :Ab:

----------


## stec

Ничего нового - сплошные мут-пробы, и подготовка к ним - сезон выставок в разгаре. Есть пара-тройка весьма достойных молодых собак под ИПО на следующий год. С Зиги все хорошо. Работаем. 
Про ротиса - не помню. Фотка с миллицейской Всероссийки, Там 99 собак было.

----------


## alex67

НАРОД ПРИВЕТ)))Кто хочет увидеть достойную защиту заходите сюда)))не пожалеете)))расслабьтесь и получите удовольствие)))а то СЕРЬЁЗНЫЕ ВСЕ ТАКИЕ)))Работяги дрессировщики)))   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTN5k...layer_embedded   всем привет!!!!))))))))

----------


## Япифанья

Здравствуйте. Меня зовут Наталья. Занимаюсь с собаками(2 эрделя) совсем не долго... с переменным успехом...

----------


## itell

Благодаря участникам форума на нем можно прочитать много полезной информации. Данная информация помогает мне в работе с собакой. Огромное спасибо всем участникам форума за ваши советы. Дмитрий Паук Вам отдельное спасибо за апортировку. Читая ваши советы, мне удалось убрать жевание апортировочного предмета.

----------


## Staffik

Безуглов Сергей г Омск. Занимаюсь ОКД-ЗКС. Две собаки. Стафочка и Цверг.

----------


## nurme

Андрей Храмцов и питомник ризеншнауцеров "Nurme Barbar". На площадке занимаемся не так давно, в своё удовольствие. Помогает в этом нам Женя Каверин, чему мы очень рады.

----------


## Anna Kuleshova

Здравствуйте! Я Анна Кулешова. 
И я счастливая владелица дворняжки :Ae:  Вот этого парнишку зовут Джеки:


Мы с ним занимаемся всем по немножку, всерьёз пока ничто не увлекло. Татьяна мой первый тренер по дрессировке, и я безгранично благодарна ей за ту основу которую она заложила во мне. Благодаря этому фундаменту я смогла развиваться дальше и выбрала свой путь. Путь оказался правда не собачий, а кошачий :Ap:  
Сейчас я владелица питомника японских бобтейлов, а так же клуба по кошачьему аджилити, пока единственного в Эстонии.

----------


## Дмитрий Паук

> Дмитрий Паук Вам отдельное спасибо за апортировку. Читая ваши советы, мне удалось убрать жевание апортировочного предмета.


Ой, спасибо! Я и не думал, что то, что я пишу кто-нибудь читает :Ag:  Всегда рад помочь чиста из природного альтруизьма! :Ap: 
Я еще очень следовую работу люблю... Если что - пишите!
Спасибо!

----------


## Yojik

*Аргунова Людмила*, Тула. Собаки были наверное всегда. Иногда и по 2-3 штуки. Дрессировкой занималась "для себя". В конце 2009 попала пару раз на соревнования по ОКД-ЗКС (принимала участие). Понравилось. Смотрела соревнования по IPO, Обидиенс, Русский Ринг - впечатлило. Пришла к выводу - теперь занимаюсь на полном серьезе и беру со всех видов дрессировок (у всех есть чему поучится).

----------


## Aljonka

Stark_Fassen_Goskon.jpg
Алёна Еремеева
С собаками столько,сколько себя помню в 1991 году пришла на работу в питомник полицейских собак, где работаю  до сих пор.
Unerschrocken Schico моя 5 полицейская собака, сейчас работаю с семилетней сукой Stark Fassen Goskon  в 2009г она стала лучшей патрульной собакой Пыхьянской префектуры полиции.

----------


## Настенка!

Добрый день! Меня зовут Анастасия. Я владелец большой собаки. Я конечно не директор крупного кинологического центра или питомника, но.. за то у меня есть Восточник:

Сейчас ему 6 лет 8 месяцев. Начала я его дрессировать в 3 месяца. 2010 года, летом ходили к дрессировщику... Но потом бросили. В августе, начали ходить в ДК (Бердск) Театр дрессированных собак - цирковая дрессировка. Через месяц, её закрыли. Сейчас, я сама дрессирую своего шестилетнего пёсика по имени Рекс:

----------


## негородецкий

Здравствуйте! Я - Антон Музалев, Воронеж. 
В 1996г. первый раз участвовал в ЧР ОКД-ЗКС. Сейчас - ВН, КД, IPO , подготовка к керунгу.. судья по окд-зкс,IPO, фигурант.
Держу шоу немцев - почти 11 летняя зонарница Tinka vom Tatzent, 5 летняя Валькирия и 2 черных - 1,5 года Zilber Wasserfal Bagira и 12 месячная Zilber Wasserfal Danaya.
Бага, потом Дана, а потом - Кира...

----------


## TATYANA_ASTRAKHANTSEVA

Всем привет!Татьяна Астраханцева, Томск. Работаю кинологом. В настоящее время владелец ВЕО - Уран Черный и левретки Ценной Штучки.
В свободное от работы время инструктор по окд, года 2-3 назад заболела ипо.

----------


## Tatjana

Здравствуйте, Татьяна!
Присоединяйтесь к нашему форуму!) :Ab:

----------


## TATYANA_ASTRAKHANTSEVA

Татьяна, спасибо, с удовольствием! ))))

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

Ну а это я, правда несколько лет тому назад - фото новых нет.
Светлана Дюкова, с детства любившая немецких овчарок и мечтавшая о своей овчарке. В 2006 году у меня появился мой первый пес, мой Банди. Не "герой нашего времени", не отборник, не звезда рингов, он обычный, но все же настоящая немецкая овчарка, готовая за меня умереть...
Сейчас у меня уже большой питомник и часть своего разведения я строю на его дочерях - таких же самоотверженных и настоящих. На фото со мной он в год с небольшим и маленькая Вика, которая положила начало еще одной ветке моего питомника. Ее уже со мной нет к сожалению, но память о ней в ее дочери, внучке и  внуке, которые оставлены у меня.... С этих собак все начиналось  - Георгий Бандерос Даймонд и Ди-Аттика Виктория, основатели питомника Монд Дю Банд

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

Всем привет. Я Кудряшова Татьяна из Беларуси. Занимаюсь собаками давно, овчарками тоже. Как и многие, начинала с восточников и шоу, с ними сдавала нормативы, сначала ОКД-ЗКС, потом ИПО. Естественно, уровень был ниже плинтуса, так как спорт в нашу страну пришел недавно, чтобы понять, что то ИПО. которое было назвать ИПО сложно)))
Пришло время, когда уровень дрессировки стал высок и захотелось собаку, способную тянуть этот уровень. Так у меня появился Бунт, песа рр. Очень довольна, что он появился, хоть он оказался довольно сложным и вреднючим.
Сегодня я владелец двух овчарок рр -- о второй пока промолчу. Кроме них есть старый шовик, его внучка и еще дочка Бунта (остались как непроданные вовремя "алименты"). Мне нравятся, как собаки, а там видно будет.
Люблю активных собак, активный образ жизни, общение и считаю, что учиться никогда не поздно, а признавать ошибки -- не стыдно.

----------


## Tatjana

> Светлана Дюкова, с детства любившая немецких овчарок и мечтавшая о своей овчарке.


Оказывается какая Светлана ещё молоденькая! :Ay:

----------


## Tatjana

> Всем привет. Я Кудряшова Татьяна из Беларуси.


Таня, а где фото? :Ab:

----------


## Светлана Дюкова

Татьяна, это я в 2007 году, сейчас мне уже 40... Но бодрости духа не теряю!

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

> Таня, а где фото?


Воть последние октябрь и ноябрь прошлого года. Ничего я еще? :Ae:

----------


## Tatjana

> Воть последние октябрь и ноябрь прошлого года. Ничего я еще?


Вполне!  :Ad:

----------


## Евсеева Людмила

Я тоже представлюсь. Меня зовуь Евсеева Людмила. Являюсь владелицей немецкой овчарки РР. Баффи (Бизон из Столицы) моя вторая собака, первым был выпрошенный у родителей колли (все равно овчаркой сделаю решила я тогда :Ag: ). На данный момент сдано ОКД , защитой занимаемся последний год индивидуально. Моих упущений в воспитании этого оболтуса очень много, вот по мере сил и возможностей это исправляем, ну конечно когда просто не развлекаемся. Сейчас подсмотрю как можно поставить фото.

----------


## Tatjana

> Я тоже представлюсь. Меня зовуь Евсеева Людмила. Являюсь владелицей немецкой овчарки РР.


Добро пожаловать на форум! Присоединяйтесь к обсуждению :Ax: 
Фото можно поставить, например, ссылкой через радикал, используя ссылку картинка в тексте.

----------


## Евсеева Людмила

> Добро пожаловать на форум! Присоединяйтесь к обсуждению
> Фото можно поставить, например, ссылкой через радикал, используя ссылку картинка в тексте.


Честно пока не нашла эту ссылку :Ac:

----------


## Таня Кудряшова

http://shot.qip.ru/?from=forum
для фото

----------


## Tatjana

> Честно пока не нашла эту ссылку


Открываете радикал, http://radikal.ru/
Нажимаете на обзор и вводите туда фото, потом загрузить, потом копируете вторую ссылку сверху под названием: "картинка в тексте" и фото само встанет при пересылке сообщения.

----------


## Евсеева Людмила

> Открываете радикал, http://radikal.ru/
> Нажимаете на обзор и вводите туда фото, потом загрузить, потом копируете вторую ссылку сверху под названием: "картинка в тексте" и фото само встанет при пересылке сообщения.


Спасибо , получилось. Это мы пробуем селфи:

----------


## Tatjana

> Спасибо , получилось. Это мы пробуем селфи:


Вот и хорошо! :Ay:

----------


## Милана

Всем привет!!! Меня зовут Милана Бабченко, я из Брянска. У меня три  немца, но активно занимаюсь я с двумя. старший  - Алан, с ним я начала заниматься дрессировкой, участвовали и удачно в наших местных соревнованиях по ОКД и ЗКС, с ним же судьба меня свела со спортсменами. Сейчас ему уже 8 лет и он на заслуженном отдыхе. С младшим я уже пошла дальше, летом сдали единичку, готовимся к следующему этапу. А это я со своими мальчишками

----------


## НатальяСт

Всем добрый день! Меня зовут Старикова Наталья.У меня, как я всем говорю, 3 овчарки.)))
 Живем мы в Москве,вернее,жили не так давно,а сейчас перебрались за город. И теперь деревенские жители.)))
 Про трех овчарок.
1. шоу разведения *Ева от Довори*, ОКД 2
2. рабочего разведения *Unerschrocken Ynni* ОКД 1,ЗКС 1,ВН.
3. декоративного разведения *Тася*( она гриффон,но,считает себя полноценной овчаркой)

----------


## Tatjana

Наталия, Милана, приятно вас видеть здесь! :Ax: 
Наташа-то гость не редкий, а для Миланы, возможно, будет интересным раздел о дрессировке. Было бы здорово, если в этих темах дали бы какие-то комментарии.

----------


## tigris60

Всем добрый день! Татьяна, спасибо, что дали возможность   увидеть результаты смотра  на вашем форуме)) Благодарю всех экспертов, оценивших  экстерьер и работу наших собак  :Ax: 
Меня зовут Елена Жеребцова. Живу в Омске. Так получилось, что кинология - это вся моя жизнь))) и дом, и быт и работа. Есть целая когорта любимых собак, которых я ценю и уважаю вне всякой зависимости.
Подробнее о моих питомцах на нашем сайте, добро пожаловать http://eltigris.ucoz.ru/

----------


## Tatjana

Добро пожаловать, Елена, на форум!  :Ax:  Какие у Вас красавцы!
Присоединяйтесь к общению!

----------


## tigris60

Спасибо большое, с удовольствием))

----------

